# Video test on 4 specialised coatings



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Short and sweet ,

boot lid been on the KDS roof for 11 weeks , had its first quick wash this morning and then we filmed the beeding / sheeting of the coatings tested.

This is what i call a REAL world test , we are now moving the boot lid and placing it around trees to get pollen and sap to start to fall onto the surface ready for next test :thumb:






Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great test. :thumb:


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice vid :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

nice review kelly :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great long term test Kelly! :thumb:

Look forward to updates. 

Alan W

(I have 2 of the 4 coatings on the R32. )


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice video.
Can't wait til next weekend now to get the Max Protect on my car.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

i would say 
Max protect
c quartz 
Exo
C 1
tight call between exo and cquartz,exo clearly sheets faster but leaves more water behind compared to cquartz.what was the application of all coatings?
what is sheeting like with a open hose? liking the beading,can't beat a good bit of beadage.:argie:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

This Thread deserves a bump for more peeps to see! 

Alan W


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

All very good products :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Would a real world test be a bonnet what moved though or is this based on a show car or something what dont go very far?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice video

I cannot remember if it was Meguiars or AutoInt was used to test products by placing them on the rooftops for months in Los Angeles to get the full expose of the sun and the smog. Of course, here in Blightly we do not get quite the same extremes.


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

any updates?:thumb:


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

wanna veccy said:


> i would say
> Max protect
> c quartz
> Exo
> ...


As the guy above me said.. look carefully which coat leave behind the less droplets!
less droplets less possible water spots, this means sliding angle effect..
i would like to see you washing that panel with APC Kelly,or other strong cleaners /degreasers, cars get contaminants, tree saps, irons,traffic films.. etc... 
and i hope you are objective in your small test you show here.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Just like I hope all manufacturers will be gracious at the results...........and not post up comments that may be to the detriment of the other participants


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

alxg said:


> Just like I hope all manufacturers will be gratious at the results...........and not post up comments that may be to the detriment of the other participants


:rofl:

i'd like to see the panel cleaned with APC too, but only IF needed. wash normally, then whichever (if any) needs stronger ch emicals then only those should get the chemicals IMO.....


----------

